# Sticky  This video is almost too beautiful! Please watch it!



## Feefo

It records 
*the creation of a wood pigeon from nest building to fledging*

Please watch it...it is wonderful!


----------



## Crazy Pete

wow now that was a really good vid, thanks for posting it.
Dave


----------



## Feefo

Amazing, isn't it? I would feel sooo proud if I had produced that!


----------



## c.hert

Thats wonderful so beautiful to watch and the music was good too. Thanks for sharing. Those wood pigeons are just gorgous and I am in love with them..c.hert


----------



## Skyeking

Beautiful video and great close ups!

I'm in awe of these beautiful birds.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Feefo

Thanks c.hert and Trees. Yes, to know them is to love them. I wish I could produce a video like that. His other video is completely different but also completely original. I have posted that one also because it is such a good obne for woodie lovers.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Are those birds from the USA or what part of the world are they from?
Dave


----------



## pdpbison

That is beautiful...thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Feefo

> Are those birds from the USA or what part of the world are they from?



Dave, that is the *European wood pigeon or common wood pigeon (Clolumba Palumbus)* It is one of our commonest birds in the UK and inhabits Europe, migrating sometimes as far as Asia. But because it is classified as a game bird and as a pest, few people stop to notice what a beautiful, tender bird it is.



> That is beautiful...thanks for posting the link.


Thanks Phil. Sometimes we need a little balm of the spirit and I always get that from pigeons.


----------



## mr squeaks

I agree...beautiful video!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Reti

Wow, that was a veautiful video. Those woodies are so sweet. Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Feefo

Thanks Shi and Reti...it is so clear, you can even see the unusual shape of the woodie's pupil even more clearly than I can see it in the aviary.

Cynthia


----------



## Msfreebird

Great video! They are sooo pretty, thank you for sharing that


----------



## TerriB

Wonderful video, both artistically and educationally. Incredibly crisp close ups! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Feefo

Have you watched his other woodie video? Pure comedy, but once again incredible. 

Cynthia


----------



## Reti

Feefo said:


> Have you watched his other woodie video? Pure comedy, but once again incredible.
> 
> Cynthia



I couldn't find it.

Reti


----------



## Feefo

Reti, that is the one on 
*this thread*, same person produced it. If I didn't know it was impossible I would believe that he had staged the whole thing, because every action, every expression on their faces is perfect!


----------



## rainbows

Woodie video is lovely


----------



## Victor

Very impressive" man"! Her loss!


----------

